# Hot Water Heater



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

For the last month my hot water heater has been intermittent when on electric. I've checked/tightened all the connections at the hot water heater and verified power at the hot w/h. My brother in-law did a continuity test on the element a few weeks back and all seemed fine. When the electric side works I hear the relay click when the switch is thrown and it doesn't click when its not working. Would I still hear a click if the element is bad or is it likely the relay is bad. I always thought that an element doesn't go bad slowly, but goes all at once with no warning. The relay is a Zettler AZ2280-1A-120. Any help/advise is appreciated, hopefully I've provided enough info to get started, if not I'll try to provide more. (note: electricity is not my forte.







)
Thanks,

Brad


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

I would lean towards the relay. I replaced an element once and it ended up being the relay. Unless you left the element on with the tank empty then that would burn it out. From my experience with elements once they go they are done.


----------

